#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-21
<dougpiston> rowdy group
<androidbruce> dougpiston, not a lot of action in here lately man 
<androidbruce> not enough users in this group 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-22
<Salt> androidbruce, thought i saw you somewhere else :P
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-23
<androidbruce> Salt, ha yeah 
<androidbruce> pfsense is good times 
<Salt> been working at getting it up for a while now, having many difficulties
<androidbruce> Salt, really? for your home or business? 
<androidbruce> are you coming from a different firewall?
<Salt> both
<androidbruce> ah 
<androidbruce> what issues are you running into?
<Salt> it's an odd setup, i've got a line coming into a modem/router, from there i have it going into my tower that contains a number of vm's
<androidbruce> pfsense one of the vm's?
<androidbruce> so you're dealing with virtual interfaces the entire time?
<Salt> sec sec
<Salt> :p
<Salt> the first vm is pfsense and all traffic is routed to there, from there, there are a number of other virtual devices that need internet, there's the host box which needs net that's been filtered through pf, and a switch for other physical devices
<seattlegaucho> who has any AWS experience around here?
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, i gotta run, but i love AWS
<seattlegaucho> :/
<Salt> androidbruce, before you go respond to me in ##pfsense :P
<seattlegaucho> I was fishing for howto before I google it and wade through the spam
 * seattlegaucho .oO( time to go home ... I'll hit androidbruce again tomorrow )
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, im here 
<androidbruce> Salt, i've never tried using the IP command in pfsense shell 
<Salt> androidbruce, it isn't there
<androidbruce> Salt, why do you need it again?
<Salt> oh, just for debugging
<bkerensa> valorie: What is the state of Ubuntu WA LoCo? 
<Salt> fairly inactive
<bkerensa> Yeah
<Salt> however there's interest and it's waxed and waned over the last year
<Salt> before that it was silent for a year or so
<bkerensa> But I noticed there had been some discussion on mailing list about developing some steam?
<Salt> before that it was quite active
<bkerensa> Hmm
<Salt> i don't think i'm on the mailing list anymore
<bkerensa> Is there a Team Lead or Contact for Ubuntu WA?
<Salt> that's a large part of the problem
<Salt> though it may have been fixed, you'd have to talk to valorie 
<bkerensa> kk
<Salt> what area are you in?
<valorie> hmmm, I don't know that it has been fixed entirely, but Linda is listed at least - along with Chuck
<bkerensa> Just wondering if it was resource based or just lack of activity. If you guys need hosting or something Ubuntu Oregon could likely help out
<valorie> oddly enough, there is supposed to be just one
<valorie> so......
<valorie> hosting?
<bkerensa> Salt: I'm in Portland we actually have people come down from Southern WA :)
<valorie> Canonical offers hosting
<Salt> yeah, i used to be one of the leads for ubuntu pnw
<Salt> but we were told by canonical to split due to loco's being per-state
<bkerensa> valorie: Actually I think leads and how that is structured is up to the LoCo and what works best for them... I know some LoCo's have a entire team of leaders and then just one contact
<bkerensa> =o
<valorie> I think that turned out to be a mistake, salt
<Salt> valorie, who doesn't?
<valorie> although I think they like everything to be the same
<bkerensa> Salt: Yeah I have heard the history from dshufelt and others
<Salt> we all told them it was a mistake at the time
<Salt> oh yeah? still talk with dan?
<valorie> sorta stopped energy
<Salt> he out of the af yet/
<bkerensa> valorie: Not to sound negative towards LoCo Council but I have had them tell me one thing and then months later they changed position.... Like when I asked about what to do about PNW's assets... Paultag said it would be best to have it become a regional resource or kept for archival purposes
<valorie> the list still works, at least
<bkerensa> but when I checked with czajkowski.... I got a odd and different response so I kind of just left it alone
<valorie> I have a feeling that that was Paul's opinion
<valorie> and I believe he's now out of the CC
 * valorie met him at the GSoC Mentor's Summit
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah likely... but he said to follow up in two weeks and if I didnt get a response from dshufelt who was the owner of assets he would begin the process of re-delegating them.... I just know that PNW stuff confuses people still today
<valorie> I'm still confused.....
<bkerensa> valorie: I think he is still on Loco Council though
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah :D
<valorie> they just had an election
<bkerensa> valorie: I met Linda at OSCON right?
<valorie> saw it in the last Weekly
<valorie> yes, she was at OSCON this summer
<Salt> i'm considering hitting scale this year
<bkerensa> valorie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil <-- he is still listed but then again Ubuntu Wiki's are notoriously outdated :P
<valorie> cool!
<valorie> unfortunately, with the shape my dad's in, I don't think I'll make it down
<valorie> I was hoping to get a talk together
<bkerensa> I wish I could do scale but without any sponsorship that would be unlikely..... But I think next year will have plenty of events for me
<bkerensa> :D
<valorie> talks are the key
<Salt> i have free room, i think i have free entry, and i found $60 one way tickets
<valorie> NICE
<Salt> bah, i really need to get something together for gslug next month, this month i ended up cancelling
<Salt> first one in 4 year
<bkerensa> valorie: Does Linda use IRC? I just hope to see you guys on the way to approval someday :D I think that is a key ingredient to keeping a LoCo from going dormant
<valorie> I thought I was busy before, but since my dad broke his hip this time, I've had massively less for anything else.....
<valorie> bkerensa: very rarely now
<valorie> between her job and her daughter, she is one busy lady
<bkerensa> valorie: Have you considered possibly stepping up? :) I know its a busy task and your already likely more busy then me :D
<valorie> that's the problem -- we have some great people, but all of them very time-challenged
<bkerensa> ahh :D
<valorie> I've considered it, yes -- but it is impossible right now
<valorie> sec
<bkerensa> valorie: Someone applied for Membership from WA at the same day as me and got approved but they asked if he participated in the LoCo and I think his answer was no? I was kind of wondering what that was about
<bkerensa> k
<valorie> back
<valorie> I noticed that -- sorry I couldn't be there, by the way -- he's been in the channel before, but if I recall correctly, he lives in Wenatchee
<Salt> running a group is easy, but it requires putting a constant amount of effort in and that's very hard to maintain
<valorie> right, I've held a number of leadership positions in the past, and i know I don't have the time to do a good job
<valorie> actually, when I got involved, I didn't know any of the history, and didn't know that Linda had just started things up again
<bkerensa> valorie: Yeah requires lots of hours.... The survey Jono did suggested some people actually contribute the equal of a part-time job in hours to their roles in Ubuntu
<valorie> for sure
<bkerensa> Just because I'm Ubuntu Oregon Team Lead I get requested into other roles etc
<valorie> right now, my KDE job(s) are sucking up time -- and that's after dealing with my dad situation
<bkerensa> Like organizing the Debian/Ubuntu Jam that is going to occur in December
<valorie> right, finding people to take on responsibility is ..... fun
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> valorie: It is nearly impossible
<bkerensa> I keep trying to delegate stuff out and people volunteer but dont follow through very well =/
<bkerensa> I was really disappointed that one person at the global jam was actually complaining about "the lack of swag"
<valorie> ours is the other way around -- we have lots of people who used to do a lot of stuff, and now are busy with other things
<valorie> oh geez
<bkerensa> I was like uhh.... We had nearly a grand in sponsored catering and swag 
<valorie> that's amazing!
<bkerensa> catering/venue/swag
<valorie> we've never had swag beyond what linda and I have bought, since I was involved
<Salt> before that we had what dan got us
<valorie> lining up that stuff takes time and chutzpa
<valorie> I missed those halcyon days.....
<Salt> which reminds me, you heard from dan bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> valorie: Well for every event I have run thus far I have had a box of t-shirts sponsored and I usually reach out to ThinkGeek, LinuxJournal, Ubuntu User and a list of other companies and ask them to sponsor some swag or gift cards
<valorie> that's awesome
<bkerensa> Salt: Uhh yeah he comes on IRC sometimes.... He also +1's stuff I post on G+ now and then but he doesnt talk to much
<valorie> we need to find a bkerensa for Washington LoCo!
<bkerensa> I think I have had 4 conversations with him and two e-mail exchanges
<Salt> hmm, i should prob follow him there
<Salt> oh, so you don't like know him :P
<bkerensa> valorie: And to think that I'm trying to mimic the skill of pleia2 and other LoCo leaders
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Salt: Nope not yet but he told me he plans on eventually coming back to Oregon someday and wants to participate :D
<bkerensa> Well I better be off to count sheep... Goodnight everyone!
<Salt> g'night bkerensa 
<valorie> sweet dreams, bkerensa
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: I wasn't at that time :)
<androidbruce> yeah.....
<androidbruce> im sorry man
<androidbruce> what are you using aws for? 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-11-27
<bkerensa> valorie: I have a question for you
<bkerensa> valorie: Considering the CoC and Leader CoC.... How does that apply to our lives outside of Ubuntu? For instance I participate on atleast on channel that uses "Adult Language"  (A Reddit channel) and I'm just wondering if the CoC's prohibit me from engaging in the norm of a irc channel that is mostly NSFW or whether I need to self-censor my discussion
<valorie> bkerensa: as long as you aren't representing yourself as an Ubuntu Member, leader of the LoCo, etc.
<valorie> wouldn't have anything to do with it, IMO
<valorie> that question has come up before, and that is what I've gleaned from the discussions
<bkerensa> valorie: Well the problem is people know who I am and I pointed this out I think to pleia2 so they associate me automatically as a Ubuntu Member and Lead
<bkerensa> and I said I cant help it if people I associate with know who I am so does the CoC apply and she said yeah in that case
<bkerensa> =/
<valorie> that's a bit dicey indeed
<valorie> I know of a person who had membership revoked
<valorie> it was on a "non" ubuntu site, but was an ubuntu *fan* site
<valorie> sexist stuff over and over, in spite of warnings
<valorie> I guess if you can't take off the ubuntu hat, then you have to remember that you are wearing it
<bkerensa> yeah
 * valorie is gonna sign out -- Colin is making long island ice teas
<valorie> :-)
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-19
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-20
<savedjuli> hi
<cj> moo
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-11-21
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2018-11-25
<lk> not a very active channel
<valorie> unfortunately not
<lk> Do you reside in Seattle?
<valorie> an hour out
<lk> south? im pierce 
<valorie> I tried to lead the group after Linda stepped back
<valorie> but it's difficult from so far out
<valorie> I live in Black Diamond
<lk> I bet she has to many things in life 
<valorie> where are you in Pierce
<valorie> well, she now has young children, yeah
<lk> I heard BD approved a large housing developent.
<valorie> oh yes
<lk> must suck
<valorie> we're being surrounded by houses now, instead of trees
<valorie> :(
<lk> sucks
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> I mean, I drove to SeaGL daily this year and it wasn't too bad
<lk> I left Canada a few years ago..same thing in the GVRV massive development in all cities traffic was getting horrid
<valorie> but ....
<lk> I started on linux in 97
<valorie> I wouldn't mind moving back to the Seattle or at least closer; my kids live there
<lk> then was hired as a contractor in 1998 by Microsoft in the w2K group
<lk> ahh
<valorie> but my husband won't be moved without some sticks of dynomite
<lk> sure
<valorie> you had an earlier start than i
<lk> only way to control a city is be on the seat as a counselor or mayor
<valorie> I think I first ran linux in 2001
<lk> yes...i do not know how I started. I started with centos
<valorie> although I was already running as much FOSS software as possible in Win
<lk> Foss?
<valorie> Mandrake was my first
<valorie> free and open source software
<lk> ohh
<lk> yes
<lk> It was a interesting start to my IT career but I also hate it because its always contract 
<valorie> but I've been on kubuntu for many years
<lk> Should have considred something else like medical 
<valorie> now the release manager
<lk> :)
 * valorie never worked in IT
<valorie> not a coder
<lk> so you are the release manager?
<valorie> yep
<lk> nice
<lk> I met a guy in Vancouver who made his own kernel
<lk> man that guy was always upset and intense 
<lk> I got his name wrong and he look like he wanted to belt me 
<lk> but thats in the past
<valorie> to me, software is tools
<valorie> not religion
<lk> I am a intj .i tried learning coding but...I get bored. 
<valorie> I use FOSS when possible but will use other stuff when necessary
<lk> I am not a INTP personality
<lk> INTJ so more of a problem solver on a larger scale. I am also...obsolete in the windows arena. 
<lk> Do you see kubuntu used in private industry?
<valorie> dunno
<lk> Okay
<valorie> there are lots of small groups using it
<lk> sure
<lk> I use mint 
<lk> ubunto
<lk> It works on my panasonic laptop
<lk> thing is....ff keeps trashing after for windows are open
<lk> crashing
<valorie> for instance, in Taiwan, a guy is getting all the government offices to use his Kubuntu fork
<valorie> with Libreoffice all set up for them
<lk> nice
<valorie> a guy I met in northern India is doing the same in Assam 
<lk> sure
<valorie> various schools, etc.
<lk> I powered off centos 150 times without closing the os never corrupted or crashed.
<lk> built several asterisk boxes running polycome phone
<lk> so do you sell it as a service?
<valorie> sell what as a service?
<lk> kubunto ie, consulting 
<valorie> no, I'm retired
<valorie> I don't need the money and I don't want to work for anyone who can tell me what/when to do some work
<lk> I agree
<lk> Wish i was retired but I do not think it will ever happen
<valorie> there are no paid devels in Kubuntu
<valorie> most of the flavors have no paid devels
<valorie> I would say that very few distros have any paid positions
<valorie> any more. We used to 
<lk> I see
<valorie> packaging has gotten much more automated now
<valorie> and with better continuous integration systems, more autotesting
<valorie> everything is just better
<valorie> with much less work required
<lk> I see
